# Raw feeders what do you feed in?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I use ceramic dishes, which go through the dishwasher (separately from human dishes if you are ultra cautious), and a large fleece blanket for bones, etc, which can go through a hot wash. I think you are right to be cautious with a baby around, and I would avoid letting them eat on the carpet - experiments have shown that bugs can live a long time on carpet! I don't think anything the dogs pick up outside is likely to hurt them, as long as they are starting with a good immune system) - perhaps a heavy dust sheet or a couple of large towels spread over an area of hard floor would be easiest when you feed them inside? That way you can pick the cloths up, run the steam mop over the floor, and feel safer.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

He he! I love all of our raw feeding posts. These make me happy!

Stainless steel bowls for us.

Also,

After lots of trial and error, I feed in the crate. I remove their bedding while they eat and then wipe down with vinegar before putting the bedding back. I particularly feed in the crate if it is a bone-in meal.

If I am particularly lazy and the meal is boneless, I lay a beach towel on the kitchen floor and they eat right on the towel. I wash the towel about once a week.

Sometimes I feed outside, but has been so muddy outside lately and I like to keep a close eye on them while they eat.

ETA: You will soon find that bowls are pointless. I continue to use them, only God knows why?! My dogs remove their food from the bowl, plop it on the ground and then eat. I use bowls still, though, because I douse the food in salmon oil and this keeps things a bit cleaner.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I feed outside. Mia prefers to "scavenge" her food, so I throw it under a tree and let her find it. Sometimes I wonder if she thinks that chicken grows on trees.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

ceramic bowls which stay in their kennels- or are in teh dishwasher/sink to be washed. kennels get wiped out occasionally. With a baby around id' wipe em out more often.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

My raw is all put through the grinder, so I do use bowls. I keep a stack of stainless steel bowls and they get washed each time they are used.


----------

